
Nigerian artist, age 11, creates incredible hyperreal portraits - dosy
https://boingboing.net/2018/07/16/nigerian-artist-age-11-creat.html
======
drcode
I hate to be all jaded about things, but this is the second story I've seen on
this boy, and I feel like he falls under the "extraordinary claims require
extraordinarily evidence" umbrella.

These are charcoal-based sketches, and for that style of art a majority of the
artistry lies in image choice and finishing detail of the sketch (and a little
bit in the presketch, though that's trainable if he's using a reference
image.)

I would like to have better evidence that these parts weren't just done by an
adult, because without it, this boy is arguably a once-in-generation genius,
and that is an extraordinary claim.

~~~
throwawayqdhd
Mozart was writing symphonies by this age. Prodigies exist in every field.

Is there a geographical bias in your skepticism? Would you be as skeptical if
this kid was from Norway or Sweden or Austria?

~~~
xtrapolate
> "Is there a geographical bias in your skepticism? Would you be as skeptical
> if this kid was from Norway or Sweden or Austria?"

Nothing in the parent comment implies a so-called "geographical bias", yet
there you are accusing them of being racist.

~~~
coldtea
"Implies" means it doesn't have to be spelt out -- it can linger below the
surface.

And whether implied or not, it's a legitimate question to ask. E.g. if the kid
was asian would as many have the same suspicion given the same evidence (or
lack thereof)?

~~~
throwawayqdhd
Look at everyone in these replies pretending to be race blind. If this kid was
Asian, you'd just go "eh, Asian prodigies" and not give it any further
attention.

------
throwaway77790
Comments seen here are the worst knee jerk reactions. Massive skepticism
without doing any research whatsoever. You can easily go to google and find
out he was with Macron. Why would a French President seek to be part of a ploy
to deceive anyone about a young artist drawing him live would be beyond
belief.

Second is the reactions downplaying what he can do. Seriously, it doesn't
matter what you think another person could do. "Have any kid at age 6 and they
could achieve this." It is hard enough to get motivation from failing many
times to do something. How many of your personal or even business projects
have panned out?

And some of you wonder why another commenter pointed out geographic bias as
the source of the negativity? Whatever your negativity, it is disgusting.

~~~
drcode
> Massive skepticism without doing any research whatsoever

That's what the comments section on HN is for, we're having a conversation
here to learn about the story at greater depth.

~~~
throwaway77790
Yes and I threw skepticism on your and other's skepticism. This is what the
comments section is on HN for no? Generally a comment without research is
ignorant. You would expect this kind of skepticism if you cannot find
anything, but here we are.

------
OoTheNigerian
Hackernews refuses to disappoint.

I bet the comments would have be less sceptical if it was about an 11 year old
Nigerian cyber fraudster.

Sorry lads, positive stuff comes out from my country from time to time. Just
don't get too upset when it makes Hackernews.

Personally, I'd like to see comments on how such a young and extraordinary
talent from a very humble background (even by Nigerian standards) can develop
to become a much more rounded artist.

I'm not interested in prejudiced minds questioning the legitimacy of my young
and talented compatriot.

------
WhATiSCaMeLcaSE
I feel that a disproportionate attention goes towards the chronological age of
young achievers. Suppose he's had 3 years of intensive practice. I'd like to
live in a world where a 50 year old, who has spent 3 years practising, get the
same amount of praise.

IMO, this whole 'Look at what this 15 year old can do!' needs to change to
'Look at what 4 years of practice can get you'.

~~~
golergka
On a related note, I'm a bit annoyed by the attention people pay to rather
boring realistic art. I'm actually conflicted about it, because on the other
hand, a teenager investing his time and effert into a skill like this is
awesome, and I do hope that he pursuits art later in life. But the pictures
themselves...

~~~
nerdponx
To the untrained eye, this looks much more challenging than something more
abstract. I am untrained myself, and I'd appreciate an explanation of why this
isn't technically interesting. It's not like every art school grad can do
this.

~~~
specialist
It appears Kareem Waris Olamilekan is working freehand. Very impressive.
Drawing (drafting) with charcoal is challenging. Even when you're "just"
copying.

The mind reels at what this young artist would do with better tools,
materials, mentorship.

Even the master's had their tricks to achieve realism.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Johannes_Vermeer#Theories_of_m...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Johannes_Vermeer#Theories_of_mechanical_aid)

------
enriquto
You can achieve similarly striking paintings by projecting a very cool
photograph into paper and then painting it over the projection. I remember as
a kid when my father brought a projector for the weekend, and my sister and me
spend the time copying photographs this way. It helps to project the image
upside down, so you can focus better in the colors than in the 3d structures.

~~~
fredley
Before electronic (or even electric) projectors were around, professional
artists were using device called a camera obscura[1] with similar results
(though obviously dependent on natural illumination).

There is much debate over whether great painters such as Vermeer used a camera
obscura as early as the 17th century.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Camera_obscura#1650_to_1800:_I...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Camera_obscura#1650_to_1800:_Introduction_of_the_magic_lantern,_popular_portable_box-
type_drawing_aid,_painting_aid)

------
teamhappy
He has videos on his Instagram that show him starting from scratch, live
painting President Macron (no idea when that happened) and more.

------
KboPAacDA3
Given enough time, any person can create a wonderful work of art -- or even
software. I learned this while working for a college art department and seeing
the faculty evaluate portfolios for scholarships. Looking at a beautiful
pencil sketch, they would point out telltale strokes that revealed the time
spent on the piece but not mastered skill. That's OK, it was a beautiful
accomplishment, and the college could give them the skills.

I think of this when I dream of software projects that I want to accomplish.
If I just start now, and steadily work toward the goal, learning as I go,
eventually it will come to be.

